
Quine program written for NES - remore
https://gist.github.com/mame/2d4831f3fca7b2604562
======
remore
Here are the commands to execute this Quine program:

$ gem install burn && burn init && git clone
[https://gist.github.com/2d4831f3fca7b2604562.git](https://gist.github.com/2d4831f3fca7b2604562.git)
&& cd 2d4831f3fca7b2604562 && burn -c

Then you will get the NES rom file showing the original program like this:
[https://twitter.com/mametter/status/663357865470504960](https://twitter.com/mametter/status/663357865470504960)

Take note that if you encounter the compile error then dig into the burn
rubygem folder on your system and overwrite
`lib/burn/tools/workspace_default.tar.gz` file with the following tar.gz
binary:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fty41izoucyaeud/workspace_default....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fty41izoucyaeud/workspace_default.tar.gz?dl=0)

~~~
remore
Compile error has been fixed. Here is the latest usage(stable):

$ gem install burn && burn init && git clone
[https://gist.github.com/7b63bb1b077e187e82f2.git](https://gist.github.com/7b63bb1b077e187e82f2.git)
&& cd 7b63bb1b077e187e82f2 && burn -c

